# 2002 Beetle Turbo spoiler not working



## cskokd (Sep 8, 2009)

I recently purchased a 2002 Beetle Turbo. The spoiler light is always on and is obvious that the spoiler is not working. I have tried to manually pop the spoiler but it looks like is stuck. Anyone knows how to pop it up so that it could be inspected? I don't want to break it by forcing it up. 
Thanks.


----------



## dieraven (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: 2002 Beetle Turbo spoiler not working (cskokd)*

Hi, I have the same problem (new beetle 2000) once opened and never closed back, the spoiler light flashes. there are some new beetle models that have a manual button to open/close. but I could not locate it on the 2000 model. 
check this link
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Your...n_WHY
Regards,


----------



## aenima11 (May 9, 2009)

The manual button is located to the left of the steering wheel, under the dash by your feet. Also, to access the motor that controls the spoiler, remove the plastic cover on the inside of the rear hatch. In the middle of the motor and cable mechanism is a hex head bolt. Turning this bolt will operate the spoiler manually.


----------



## sad11648 (Mar 25, 2017)

*2002 Volkswagen Beetle rear spoiler stuck in up postion (HELP)*

The fuses (5 and 35) are good. The manual realease button does not put the spoiler down. What now? I just want it down and I do not care if it ever works again!!!

Sharon


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

The spoilers, have been known to jam; from lack of lubrication, the gears in the motor can get damaged or you may have a electrical issue. Here are some service manual links; that may help you, figure out what the problem is and do some testing, to determine the fault, in the system. Be sure to click "next"; to get to all the related pages; I would recommend printing them all out, so you can view them, as you work on your spoiler system. 

wing motor system: (you might listen to the motor, listen for activation, grinding noises,etc; as a helper manually activates the spoiler; check for power, jumper power to the motor, etc.)

https://workshop-manuals.com/volksw...body_and_frame/spoilers_flaps_and_air_dams/ac

wiring diagram:

https://workshop-manuals.com/volksw...tor/component_information/service_and_repair/

manual switch and Rear Spoiler Rods, Lubricating: (I have had my spoiler, stay stuck open; lubricating the rod, fixed my problem): 

https://workshop-manuals.com/volksw...nt_information/service_and_repair/procedures/


----------

